# MTB Bad Wildungen Edersee Südufer



## MTBmarkoT (24. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen

am Sonntag den 29.09.13 wollten wir gegen 13:30 ne dolle Runde durch den Wald drehen. Startpunkt ist der Bahnhof in Bad Wildungen.

Den Link der Strecke poste ich gleich, da wohl mein Handy spinnt.
Ihr könnt ihn schon unter den Terminen finden.

Wer Spass am Biken hat, fit ist und sein Bike einigermassen bewegen kann. Ist recht herzlich zum Mitfahren eingeladen.

Ich komme mit Fully und mein Buddy mit seinem 29'er Hardtail.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (24. September 2013)

http://m.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=brtfatsqtxkxbxut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (26. September 2013)

na gibts hier keine biker???
halllloooooo


----------



## MTBmarkoT (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich mal wieder, am Freitag den 04.10.2013 werden wir die Strecke nochmal angehen. Treffpunkt Bahnhof Bad Wildungen 14:00 Uhr.

Bei Intresse an einer Mitfahrt bitte PN an mich.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2014)

Servus,

bin neu zugezogen in der Region und an der Nordseite des Edersees anzutreffen. Wald gibt es ja hier genug, Hügel (oder halt auch Berge) ebenfalls. Ich kenn mich aber überhaupt nicht aus. So ein paar interessante Sachen wie den Urwaldsteig hab ich mir mal topografisch angeschaut. Glaub hier ist einiges an Potenzial für eine spassige Runde vorhanden.

Frage ist, willst du auch dieses Jahr wieder aufs Bike und könnte man sich mal anschließen? Und gibt es auch Trails? Wie ist das Zusammenleben denn mit Wanderern, Jägern etc... ich denke mal im Nationalpark ist Queerfeldeinfahren wohl nicht so gerne gesehen. Auf der Nordseite habe ich aber einiges an Hängen entdeckt, wo mir das Herz aufgegangen ist


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Februar 2014)

Servus, also im Nationalpark QUERFELDEIN ist absolut tabu... Weil es unter Strafe steht. 
Da die Ranger oft unterwegs sind ist das ziemlich blöd.

Wir fahren sehr regelmässig (meistens Sonntag ne Tour) und wollen auch dieses Jahr wieder den Urwaldsteig erklimmen. Haben es letztes Jahr mit dem CC Hardtail und der Enduromaschine versucht. Hardtail ist wegen den HM schön besser.
Bei der SÜDUFERTOUR kann man es schon krachen lassen  hier ist das Enduro schon gut aufgehoben.
1000 hm sollten kein Problem sein.

Ich kann dir noch eine Facebook Gruppe empfehlen: MTB KASSEL
Hier gibt es regelmässig interessante Touren mit lustigen Zeitgenossen.

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTBmarkoT (12. Februar 2014)

ach mit Wandersleuten hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Wir sind ja auch sehr rücksichtsvoll.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2014)

Danke für die flotte Antwort!

Mit dem Wandersvolk hatte ich bis jetzt auch keine Probleme, soll ja aber auch Regionen geben, wo Krieg herrscht zwischen den Fraktionen 

Farcebook hab ich nicht 

Such schon was fürs AM/Enduro, da ich vom Edersee eh schon fast täglich mit dem Hardtail nach Korbach fahre. Nach einem12h Dienst hab ich aber auch keinen Bock mehr nach Trails zu suchen. Meine Heimatrunde hat auch so knapp 1200hm und 38km und die geht mit dem Jekyll klar. Versuch macht bekanntlich ja klug 

Den Urwaldsteig werde ich dann mal antesten. Soll ja gegen den Uhrzeigersinn technischer sein. Von Scheid hab ich ja den perfekten Startpunkt. Und für ein paar Flugstunden ist ja willingen und wibe nicht weit weg 

Falls mal eine chillige Runde am Südufer geplant ist, gib mir bescheid. Kann ja dann mit einer Fähre übersetzen oder wir machen einen Treffpunkt klar und ich komm mit dem PKW hin.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (13. Februar 2014)

Alles klar. Wir kommen auch meistens mit Auto. Winterberg und Willingen stehen dieses Jahr auch auf unserer Liste!!!
Als Fr/Dh Noobs wird das garantiert lustig.
Urwaldsteig kann ich dir nur im Uhrzeigersinn empfehlen!!! Sonst fehlen die geilen Abfahrten.

ride on


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2014)

Als Noob fahrt dann besser nach WiBe. Die Erfolgserlebnisse sind da besser durch das größere Streckenangebot. Bloß vorher vernünftige Reifen aufziehen, dann kommt man auch den DH runter irgendwie.

Willingen fetzt auch, der DH ist aber eine Nummer heftiger! Die Freeride ist 1a, aber leider die einzige alternative halt.

Werd zum Saisonbeginn wohl auch öfters nach WiBe/Willingen, da ich jetzt nicht mehr 2 - 2 1/2h Anfahrt habe und öfters als 1x im Jahr dort hin kann  kannst gerne bescheidgeben wenn ihr dort einfallt, alleine Bikepark ist fad


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. Februar 2014)

JA Winterberg ist auch unsere erste Wahl!! Alleine wegen der Streckenvielfalt.
De dicken Hansi´s haben wir schon drauf da wir in der Nähe eine private DH Strecke zum üben haben 

Da braucht man schon genug Eier weil wenig Auslaufzone bzw. immer ein Baum mit im Weg ist. 
Es gibt aber genug Chickenlines!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Februar 2014)

Was bringt mir eine DH Strecke ohne entsprechendes Bike 

Im Park weiß ich so ungefähr, was auch mich zukommt. Falls aber meine FR Gene wieder zu spüren sind und ich ein entsprechendes Bike mir aufgebaut hab gerne auch mal mehr Airtime und auch gerne Local DH Tracks. Ich bin aber Trailsüchtig


----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. Februar 2014)

kannst du Trail etwas genauer definieren, für mich sind es tolle schmale wanderweg bergauf und bergab


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Februar 2014)

Für mich ist ein Trail eher bergab orientiert. Sprich ich gelange über Forstwege recht angenehm an den Startpunkt. Obwohl ein trail auch gegenanstiege haben kann. Ein Trail sollte schmal sein, technische Spielereien besitzen ... und ganz wichtig... einen am Ende mit einem dicken grinsen im Gesicht ausspucken. Im groben kann man die Singletrail Skala darauf anwenden. Spassig wird es ab S2 aufwärts


----------



## Jan_199400 (17. März 2014)

Hi ich suche auch noch jemand für Touren oder einfache Strecken in Raum Frankenberg.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2014)

So, bin eben mal von Scheid, Basdorf, Niederwerbe über den Urwaldsteig nach Waldeck gefahren um an der Uferstraße zurück.

Ich hätte besser die umgekehrte Route nehmen sollen 

Das einzige schöne Trailstück mit Serpentinen und Wurzeln ging natürlich bergauf. Und zwar so fies, das stellenweise nicht mehr an fahren zu denken gewesen ist plus eine Wandergruppe die mir entgegen gekommen ist.

Ansonsten ganz schöne Atmosphäre. Selbst die breiten Wege haben Fun gemacht, obwohl ohne technischen Anspruch. Am Klippenberg hat man eine tolle Aussicht.

Muss mal was Auskundschaften in der nächsten Zeit. Glaub nämlich, dass sich dort doch noch einiges feines versteckt


----------



## MTBmarkoT (20. März 2014)

Es gibt dort noch zahlreiche tolle Trails, wichtig ist eben die Richtung wie du schon bemerkt hast!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Es gibt dort noch zahlreiche tolle Trails, wichtig ist eben die Richtung wie du schon bemerkt hast!!



Und was warten bis da jemand das ganze Laub weggeräumt hat *lol*

Was war ich stellenweise am Fluchen, als ich gemerkt habe, dass der eigentliche Weg 15cm unter dem Laub sich befunden hat... und das bergauf 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmarkoT (20. März 2014)

tja da wird niemand etwas wegräumen.
ist halt naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> tja da wird niemand etwas wegräumen.
> ist halt naturschutzgebiet.



http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie



Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmarkoT (21. März 2014)

XD


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. März 2014)

Ohh... der Kellerwaldsteig ist ja mal Abschnittsweise extrem Klasse ... das Laub verhindert bloß die Sicht auf dicke Äste... geht auch als "Fastdauerndamstückbeinahepurzelbaumschlagen-Trail" durch 

Das nächste mal mit weniger Tempo!

Gibt sich das mit dem Laub die nächsten Monate, bzw. verrottet da ein Teil von? Irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. März 2014)

gerade das macht den kellerwald aus!!!
beste bikezeit im August!!!


----------



## ale2812 (10. April 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> na gibts hier keine biker???
> halllloooooo


Hallo 

ich hätte interesse auch mal die ein oder andere Tour am Edersee mitzufahren. Wohne eigtl direkt am Wüstegarten, kenne hier aber mittlerweile alles und würde gerne mal was neues am Edersee erkunden. 

Würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. April 2014)

Karfreitag wollen wir auf dem Urwaldsteig befahren. 
Wir werden uns am Zündstoff in Hemfurth treffen. Uhrzeit ist noch nicht ganz klar Startzeit zwischen 9:00 bis 10:00
Streckenlänge 68 km sehr hoher Trailanteil!!!
geplante Fahrzeit ca 6 Std mit Rast in der Streckenmitte und am Ende. Weil es im Zündstoff lecker ist. 
Es muss niemand kann aber jeder mitkommen. Die Trails sind teilweise S3-S4 meistens S2. Nach Abfahrten wird gewartet bis alle beisammen sind. 
Tempo ist extra gemütlich da einige mit Ihren Enduro´s bzw AM Bikes kommen. Bergab so wie es sich jeder zumutet!

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. April 2014)

Bisher fahren ca. 3 bis 5 Leute mit. Es werden jeden Tag mehr. Spass ist garantiert


----------



## ale2812 (10. April 2014)

Hört sich sehr gut an, 68 km ist mal eine ansage, bin ich nicht gewohnt, aber sollte gehen. 

Falls mir nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich auf jeden fall teilnehmen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. April 2014)

Eventuell bin ich auch dabei. Hängt aber davon ab, wieviele Löcher im Dienstplan gestopft werden müssen an den Feiertagen 

Wie lange ist es denn zeitlich gedacht?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (11. April 2014)

ich gehe von 6 std aus. zwecks rasten, gemütlich bergauf pedalieren usw. man kann jederzeit die strecke abbrechen wobei es ab der hälfte wenig sinn macht. hier kann man sich dann aber wenigstens ne leichteren weg auswählen ( radweg zb)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

Und bin schon wieder raus... stand gestern noch im Vorbehalt und hab nun Nachtdienst am Karfreitag.

Nach 6h Kurbeln ist mir das dann was zu viel... next time!

Euch viel Spass und fährt keine Wildkatzen platt!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (11. April 2014)

das wäre mir neulich mit dem rennrad fast gelungen. bergab vollgas und dann sprang ne wildkatze aus dem graben....zum glück hat sie sich genauso erschrocken wie ich mich und ist sitzen geblieben 

ein toller moment


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

Bin mal eben unfrisch nach dem Nachtdienst den Knorreneichensteig abgefahren. Das Verbotsschild für Biker mit Fullface habe ich mal für nicht gültig erklärt, da ich die Halbschale auf hatte und durch wenig Schlaf bedingt eh trantütig unterwegs war.

Wow! Stellenweise arg kritisch an den Steilhängen entlang mit dem ganzen Laub, das erste mal auf Sicht fahren hat zwei kleine Balanceaktionen mit dem Rad geschultert gefordert, da ich wegen der verblocktheit des Weges überrascht gewesen bin. Auf ansehen, zurücklaufen und wieder fahren hatte ich keinen Nerv. Dann oben über Feldwege bis nach basdorf und über den Kellerwaldsteig wieder runter. Knappe 25km, feine Feierabendrunde 

Mit einem Hardtail und Sattel hoch würde ich da aber nicht fahren wollen. Verstehe jetzt auch den Kerl von der Einwohnermeldeamt in Sachsenhausen... "Da sind schon Radfahrer runter gefallen und mussten mit dem Hubschrauber geholt werden... Verboten ist das aber nicht."


----------



## MTBmarkoT (11. April 2014)

Geil... den Fullface ziehe ich nur im Park oder auf Rennstrecke an.
Der IXS reicht mir meistens und es ist auch nicht so warm. 

Es gibt hier schon genug geile Stellen, die Verbotsschilder ignoriere ich auch immer denn da sind die tollen Wege


----------



## MTBmarkoT (15. April 2014)

So Startzeit steht Karfreitag 9:30 Uhr... Also wer will und kann Hemfurth am Zündstoff.


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. April 2014)

Fahrt ihr öfter? Würde dann bei meinem nächsten Besuch in Giflitz mein Rad mitnehmen. Zündstoff in Hemfurth ist mir sogar ein Begriff


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. April 2014)

jaa schreib mir einfach eine pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (17. April 2014)

ich  muss mich leider wieder abmelden. muss leider doch arbeiten. 

werde aber definitiv nochmal mit euch mitkommen. bitte auch weiterhin hier kontakt halten.

euch viel spass morgen und glück mit dem wetter!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (19. April 2014)

es war ziemlich langwierig 

https://www.facebook.com/mtb.rider....30372766536.1073741831.100005787243796&type=1


----------



## MTBmarkoT (24. April 2014)

hier noch  der video beweis.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. Oktober 2014)

GOOD MORNING ihr MTB-Junkies. Fals Ihr noch nichts am 19.10.14 vorhabt lade ich Euch gerne zu einer gemeinsamen Runde um den wunderbaren Edersee ein! Start 9:00 bis 10:00 in Hemfurth hier mal ein Link vom letztem mal https://www.facebook.com/mtb.rider....30372766536.1073741831.100005787243796&type=3

Bisher gibt es 12 Teilnehmer. Bitte Geld für Verpflegung einstecken. Für den Rest sorgen wir!!!
bei Intresse PN an mich zwecks Handynr!!

hier nochmal das Video vom letztem Ausflug


----------



## A-Schaefer-89 (27. Oktober 2014)

Guten tag
habt ihr in nächster zeit wieder eine Tour geplant? 

Mfg
A.Schäfer


----------



## MTBmarkoT (28. Oktober 2014)

bis zum Schneefall wird es bestimmt noch einmal die gelegenheit geben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

